# My new garage....



## Chris (Jan 11, 2015)

So my new to me house is closing escrow in a few days and the first project will be getting the garage done before I fill it with crap. Right now It is a 3+ car garage, it is four car wide but only three doors and a small shop area. It is stick built and the inside is just studs at the moment. Before I insulate and drywall I want to run everything I could want in the walls. So far my list is as follows.

Run 20 amp power every four to six feet along all walls.
Recessed LED or Florescent lighting.
Run copper air lines wherever I need or want.
Cabinets and storage (I hate shelving and don't want to see my crap)
Epoxy coat Floors
Drywall and insulate.

What am I missing that I could potentially want in there? Besides a lift. 

View attachment IMG_2333.JPG


View attachment well.JPG


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2015)

First thing you need is a snow shovel....


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't forget to run a dedicated 20 amp line to the air compressor and the refrigerator that is gunna hold all my Coors Light.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

It doesn't snow here, ever.

Already planned on dedicated circuits, also in 20 amp.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm patiently waiting for your old garage to arrive on a truck at my address..........


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

Still unbuilding it, there is a lot of parts and pieces.


----------



## TimberGnome (Jan 18, 2015)

You may want something for heating perhaps?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jan 19, 2015)

Chris said:


> Recessed LED or Florescent lighting.
> Run copper air lines wherever I need or want.
> .



What about ceiling plugs and flexible lighting that can be moved?

Any reason to not do PVC?


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2015)

I keep reading PVC can burst and have shrapnel, I know that is why we don't air test our water lines. Although in a wall I don't see the harm. I know that I shouldn't have any issues at all ever with copper so for the few extra bucks it was worth it to me.

I have several ceiling plugs and will be looking for led drop lights.

Not to concerned about heating as it doesn't get that cold here. A wall heater would be nice but not worth the cost.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 20, 2015)

cat 5 cable for internet? and or phone cable.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2015)

Communications are still in the planning stage, so far I have started all the electrical and running air lines but then got in a wreck yesterday so that will put a damper on it.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 20, 2015)

Chris said:


> Still unbuilding it, there is a lot of parts and pieces.



UUUMMMMMMM I wanted it on a truck in one piece Put it back together


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

That's a big truck then. Are you sure?


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 22, 2015)

yes I like big trucks!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jan 22, 2015)

Chris said:


> I have several ceiling plugs and will be looking for led drop lights.
> 
> Not to concerned about heating as it doesn't get that cold here. .




I was thinking even for larger fluorescent fixtures; being able to move the intense light to the bay it's needed in.


Funny with the snow pic.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2015)

That was a freak storm. It has been nearly 80 degrees daily over the last few weeks here.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2015)

OK got all the electrical done, put 20 amp outlets everywhere, put a couple 220 outlets for my welder and plasma cutter and new lighting. 

Did all my air lines in copper, have five points coming out of the wall and one outside where I park my tractor. My favorite is the one that will be sitting at the workbench for blowing things out.

Insulated the walls and ceiling and put down some ply in the rafter for the christmas crap.

It already had an electric fan on the roof for venting with a thermostat which is nice but I realized this garage has no venting anywhere so I need to find out what to do about that. 

View attachment IMG_2430.JPG


View attachment IMG_2431.JPG


View attachment IMG_2432.JPG


View attachment IMG_2434.JPG


View attachment IMG_2435.JPG


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2015)

It's getting closer to texture and paint.


----------



## Barrie (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking great Chris. View attachment 2577


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2015)

Got it closer to finished and then filled it with junk. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks beautiful, Chris!

WoodRacing, I read your post and immediately had a song pop into my head. "I like big trucks and I cannot lie".


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2015)

Getting cabinets in. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Barrie (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful work Chris.


----------



## havasu (Feb 8, 2015)

Where did you get those cabinets Chris?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2015)

havasu said:


> Where did you get those cabinets Chris?



Better run to th he kitchen and do an inventory....


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2015)

The Home Depot. I got enough to do my ten foot wall and a twenty foot wall. Cost me 2200 bucks. They have some for much cheaper but these are nice.


----------



## havasu (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice.......


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2015)

Its official, I can barely walk through the garage. I'm gonna have a give away my crap party, who coming?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2015)

Not me, I'm having one of my own...


----------

